# [Wet Thumb Forum]-updated discus tank pics...



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

got some new plants, changed things around a bit, and i think that the tank is finally coming together. i'm planning on leaving it alone for a while to see how things fill in, the only thing that i'm planning on it dealing with that wisteria and ludwigia in the back, it's taking over! i can't believe how big the stuff is getting.


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

got some new plants, changed things around a bit, and i think that the tank is finally coming together. i'm planning on leaving it alone for a while to see how things fill in, the only thing that i'm planning on it dealing with that wisteria and ludwigia in the back, it's taking over! i can't believe how big the stuff is getting.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

WOW, the black background is sooooo much better!
If you don't mind me asking, what are you putting in the feeding cone and how do your discus like it?

My Digital Gallery


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

live blackworms go in the feeders, and the discus love it. it keeps the cardinals from getting at it, and it also helps prevent too much of a mess being made with the live worms getting into the gravel. it works very well. i keep two because the largest discus likes to patrol one and keep the others away. this way he can't keep them all away, so everyone gets their fill.


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Ive used the feeding cone for blackworms in the past for my large angels with the same great results as Amy. The Angels quickly learned to circle the cone everytime the lid was opened.

Stay Safe....Specs in profile


----------



## classalpha (May 5, 2003)

Did you ever try hand feeding????
Is wonderful to feed them by your hand, they even swim through my fingers. They even 'look' at what you are doing when you'er cleaning the inside of the tank.Occasionally, they will bite your hand too.


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

At what temperature are you keeping youre discus?


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

i've not tried hand feeding them. when they get a little bigger, i was going to start them on white worms, which i think would be easier to hand feed than blackworms would be. i'll have to give it a try...

LaZZ - i keep the tank at 83 degrees.


----------



## classalpha (May 5, 2003)

i keep my discus at 28deg C to 30deg C.
On feeding : I have a very bad experince in feeding them live food. So if you can feed them dried or frozen food, they are usually treated with ozone to kill bacteria.


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

i don't feed any of my fish freeze dried foods, and i wouldn't feed it to my discus either. dried foods are just that, dried. when the fish eat them, they tend to expand in the stomach, and this can cause digestion problems as well as blockages. i've had this issue in the past with some of my bettas, and once i stopped feeding dried foods, i've never had to deal with it again.

i do feed frozen foods on occassion, but the live food is prefered by both the fish and by me. i usually grow most of my foods, which ensures that they are healthy. i don't raise the blackworms, and there is always a risk with them, but i get them from a good source and i clean them off as best i can.


----------

